# Celular en vibración



## Dankgerit

De esto si no tengo idea.
¿Cómo expreso *tenía el celular en vibración*? 


Se los agradezco, de antemano =)


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!

Il (suo) cellulare vibrava.
Aveva il cellulare che vibrava.


----------



## sabrinita85

Avevo il cellulare con la vibrazione.


----------



## Dankgerit

Perfecto, entonces diré avevo il cellulare con la vibrazione.

Gracias a las 2 =)


----------



## irene.acler

Ahora veo que Sabrinita ha puesto otra frase, que tiene un sentido un poco distinto.
Avere il cellulare con la vibrazione = tener el móvil con la opción de la vibración, pero no necesariamente vibra.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, pero es el mismo que le has dado tú, Ire, aunque no parezca 

En mi región se dice eso cuando uno tiene el móvil con la vibración puesta.


----------



## sabrinita85

Avevo la vibrazione, per questo che non l'ho sentito! = Tenía la vibración puesta, por eso que no lo oí.


----------



## irene.acler

_Avevo il cellulare con la vibrazione_ para mí es distinto y significa que tiene la opción puesta pero el móvil no suena.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, éste es el significado en español, Irene: Tener el móvil con la opción conectada pero sin estar emitiendo ningún tipo de alarma Tu opción sería "estar vibrando". Pero Dankgerit debería dar un poco de contexto, tengo la impresión que en Méjico la forma gramatical te daría la razón a tí.

Por estas partes se dice mucho más "Móvil" que "Celular" Para ser exactos "Celular" nunca llegó a cuajar, suena demasiado ingles. No se por que, la verdad.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

_avere il cellulare in modalità vibrocall, avere il vibrocall attivato, avere il vibrocall attivo, aver messo il vibrocall_ e tutte le varianti possibili con vibrocall.


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano no sé cuantas personas van a utilizar "vibrocall" en el lenguaje cotidiano!


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno, yo ni siquiera sabía que se llamara así 
Y, ademas, como el contexto es muy coloquial (porque claro está, todas las opciones de Blu están correctas, pero muy formales), estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de Sabrinita (como lo diría yo a mi novio o a mi hermano si me llaman y yo, dormida o no, no escucho el móvil porque no suena siendo impostada/puesta la vibración) "_Avevo il cellulare con la vibrazione_".
 Silvia.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

depende de la edad y del lugar Irene y Silvia. _Vibrocall_ no me parece formal, al contrario, todo anglicismo es siempre un producto de la informalidad y de la moda. Entre la chiquillería veneta en efecto (e nei capoluoghi di provincia en general)  lo he escuchado muy a menudo. "avevo il cellulare con la vibrazione" es demasiado largo para que sea una forma coloquial popular, además del riesgo de poder ser extremamente ambiguo, si por mero y común abreviar se te ocurre decir _scusami tanto, ma avevo la vibrazione..._, considerando que no sólo el celular tiene esta función. Por el lado de la edad no hay mucho que decir (ISTAT 2006: 44-50 edad media de la población (campiòn Trentino)): _vibrocall_ se quedarà (y morirá) como un término coloquial juvenil más, popular sólo tra i _putei_, tra i _bocia_.


----------



## Silvia10975

Beh, possiamo fare un sondaggio nelle regioni italiane. Irene è del Trentino (non ricordo l'età), Sabrinita non so, io sono Toscana (32 anni) e qui vibrocall non lo usiamo... Però probabilmente nelle altre regioni è conosciuto in forma colloquiale. E, ora che mi ci fai pensare, a costo di essere fraintesa, _scusami avevo la vibrazione_ lo dico spesso. Speriamo che mai nessuno abbia capito altro 
Quindi, agli altri abitanti italiani del forum chiediamo qual è la forma più usata in maniera colloquiale per dire che il proprio cellulare è impostato in modalità vibrazione (e magari si scusa per non aver quindi sentito la chiamata).
Grazie della collaborazione!
Silvia.


----------



## karunavera

Karuna - 36 anni- napoletana: "Scusami non ho sentito il cellulare, *avevo la vibrazione!". *Conoscom perfettamente il ternine vibrocall ma non lo uso nè l'ho mai sentito usare. Neanche mio figlio, 21 anni, lo usa mai.
Il mio modesto contributo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Io sono di Roma (classe 1985) e, come ho già detto, dico _*vibrazione*_.

Ps= ma non era vibr*a*call?


----------



## Silvia10975

Toh, hai ragione, ho provato a cercare Vibrocall (che per me poteva anche andare) su Google e l'impertinente mi ha detto "forse cercavi Vibracall (ignorante!)" e l'ho visto apparire sotto descrizioni tecniche di telefoni.


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Toh, hai ragione, ho provato a cercare Vibrocall (che per me poteva anche andare) su Google e l'impertinente mi ha detto "forse cercavi Vibracall (ignorante!)" e l'ho visto apparire sotto descrizioni tecniche di telefoni.


Hahaha!
_Ignorante _non c'è...!
Pensa se lo mettessero! 

Comunque ritornando a noi,
io trovo molto più "ricercato" il termine _vibracall _che non _vibrazione_.
Se io dicessi _vibracall _tra i miei amici, questi mi guarderebbero male.
Ma forse è solo una questione regionale. Secondo me in Lombardia dicono vibracall!  Non so perché, ma ho l'impressione che lì sono tutti sofisticati!
Magari adesso apro un thread in italiano, vediamo che mi raccontano.


----------



## Blu di Prussia

No se trata de ignorancia Sabrinita, ya te han dicho en otro thread que te comportes bien. Se trata de aprender todos juntos y corregirnos recíprocamente, simplemente. Vibracall (R) es marca registrada de Motorola, de aquí como función reconocida en cualquier celular (un destino similar a PC, por ejemplo). VibrOcall, tal cual, es la manera como lo he escuchado corrientemente entre la chiquillería del nord-est italiano. En cualquiera de los dos casos, es un término juvenil, depende de la edad, insisto.


----------



## irene.acler

Io appunto sono trentina, classe 1984, e qui non si dice, lo assicuro, neanche tra i "putei" o "boci"  Anzi, scommetteri che solo una minima parte dei "putei" succitati sanno cosa vuol dire "vibracall"!


----------



## sabrinita85

Blu di Prussia said:


> No se trata de ignorancia Sabrinita, ya te han dicho en otro thread que te comportes bien. Se trata de aprender todos juntos y corregirnos recíprocamente, simplemente. Vibracall (R) es marca registrada de Motorola, de aquí como función reconocida en cualquier celular (un destino similar a PC, por ejemplo). VibrOcall, tal cual, es la manera como lo he escuchado corrientemente entre la chiquillería del nord-est italiano. En cualquiera de los dos casos,* es un término juvenil,* depende de la edad, insisto.


Tú tás chiflao! Qué dices?
Rileggiti tutti i post, senza tralasciare niente, per favore. 
*Io non ho dato dell'ignorante a nessuno*.

PD: per giovanile che intendi? Scusa, io ho 22 anni e non mi considero una vecchia. Mio fratello che ha 12 anni, non dice di certo vibracall.
Quindi, invece di parlare di fasce d'età sarebbe opportuno parlare di fasce regionali.
Probabilmente nella tua regione, o forse città, si dirà 'vibracall' (o la versione casereccia 'vibr*o*call') tra gli adolescenti, da me neanche i bambini dicono 'vibracall'.
Come già ho detto, deve essere una questione regionale.


----------



## Silvia10975

Blu di Prussia said:


> No se trata de ignorancia Sabrinita



Perdonami, ma mi muovo a sua difesa. L'ignorante era riferito alla battuta che avevo fatto io su Google dove, quando sbagli parola, ti "suggerisce": _forse cercavi *pincopallino *_e la cosa ti fa sentire immediatamente ignorante. Quindi lei, in risposta al mio post, ha detto "ignorante (su Google) non c'è, pensa se ce lo mettessero!". E questo è quanto.
Per il resto, continuiamo coi sondaggi.


----------



## yaya.mx

Hmmm.. Odio ser la única que lo propone, jaja, pero yo oigo seguido decir _il vibro_, no sé, igual y es algo que usan solo por acá.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sí, también se oye _vibro_ por estos pagos..aunque no sea tan frecuente en realidad..


----------



## Blu di Prussia

irene.acler said:


> Ah sí, también se oye _vibro_ por estos pagos..aunque no sea tan frecuente en realidad..



No eres la única que lo propone ya ya. Como bien dice Sabrinita, _vibrO(call)_ es la forma casereccia de _vibra(call)_. _Avevo il vibro_ suena sin duda más común, que decir  _scusami, avevo il vibra_. Sin el contexto adecuado, puede entenderse otra cosa. Una ambigüedad, en este caso, peccaminosa!


----------



## sabrinita85

_Vibro _es diferente de _vibrocall_. Pensa se si usasse "vibra":
_ Avevo messo il vibra!_
Hahahaha! Ma che è?!

Comunque sì, io considero _vibr*o*call_ la versione casereccia di _vibr*a*call_, e l'uso sulla rete lo dimostra:
vibr*a*call (*368.000* risultati)

vibr*o*call (solo *2.130* risultati)


----------



## Blu di Prussia

y que quiere decir entonces _vibro_? vibrOzione? questo già andrebbe oltre il casereccio  (come prefisso tecnico sarebbe raro)


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah non lo so. Sólo sé que es diferente y sé que yo no lo uso, ni tampoco en mi región ni en el sur.


----------



## fabiog_1981

A Milano non ho mai sentito dire vibracall in una parlata colloquiale. Non è vero che siamo tutti sofisticati!


----------



## sabrinita85

fabiog_1981 said:


> A Milano non ho mai sentito dire vibracall in una parlata colloquiale. Non è vero che siamo tutti sofisticati!


Ottimo! 

Mi pare ovvio che _vibracall _è usato poco, poco ma proprio poco.


----------

